# horus or the emperor



## Ario Barzano (Jan 18, 2008)

if you could be on any side during the Horus heresy which would you have chosen and why. i personal would have chosen the emperor because he was super powerful and made the human race powerful, but Horus also has his upside because he chose to rebel against the emperor.


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

id go for whichever side looked like they were winning near the end. sneaky, i know, but thats what a few of the chapters did.


----------



## Sword Slasher (Mar 9, 2008)

I chose the emporer because i'd rather be sent to the frontline the be offered in a ritual that might not even work properlly


----------



## Maxwell256 (Mar 15, 2008)

I really do not think that either, the Emperor or Horus, are a good choice. A Crazy Fascist and a religious nut job. I really think mankind is not given a wonderful choice either way

MaxWell


----------



## jakkie (Dec 21, 2007)

i went for Horus because i hate the emporer and would like to see him thrown off his sacred throne and onto his immortal backside


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

FOR THE EMPEROR!!! I would never abandon the immortal god emperor, whom we all owe our life (and possibly our wargame) to. FOR THE GLORY OF THE IMPERIUM!


----------



## revenant13 (Feb 15, 2008)

id have to say the emperor. yeah, hes massively narcisstic and treats his kids like crap, but hrous has got barbed wire up his butt and him and the other traitor legions just cry and bitch about how they were cheated and what not all because some patsy chaplain (*cough* erebus *cough*) convinced the "almighty" horus and others that they got screwed over. and id go crazy if i had to take orders from someone like abaddon or a big burly man dressed in hot pink (Fulgrim).


----------



## Silb (Jan 28, 2008)

Is this from a point of view from right now or from the point of view of someone who lived during the horus heresy? (I wouldn't side with Horus if I knew he would lose). If I didn't know about Horus losing I would probably side with horus because the government of the imperium was crap. If I knew that horus would lose I would obviously side with the emperor.


----------



## Luciferi (Mar 2, 2008)

revenant13 said:


> id have to say the emperor. yeah, hes massively narcisstic and treats his kids like crap, but hrous has got barbed wire up his butt and him and the other traitor legions just cry and bitch about how they were cheated and what not all because some patsy chaplain (*cough* erebus *cough*) convinced the "almighty" horus and others that they got screwed over. and id go crazy if i had to take orders from someone like abaddon or a big burly man dressed in pink (Fulgrim).


I agree.
Plus horus really doesn't appeal to me.
I mean have you seen him. Looks like a really bad plumbing job was done on his face.


----------



## Syko515 (Jan 22, 2008)

i'm for horus, even knowing the out come i'd be for horus. I belive is standing for what i believe in....not siding cowardly with the "winner" at the end...if you can even call the emporer a winner...he is sorta well, not living exactly.


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

I'm for the Emperor just cause he created a mass empire, 20 awesome primarchs (and most of them are fab ) and when he fought Horus, even though he was brutally damaged he HELD his full power back so he would not harm him till later convinced that he was a traitorous swine (and fried him )


----------



## Eetion (Mar 19, 2008)

Id likely side with who was closest to me.... ad by the end of the crusade that is likely horus, warmaster.... though what i was letting myself in for i would probably be none the wiser.


----------



## foulacy (Nov 24, 2007)

Horus.........


----------



## rokassan (Jan 24, 2007)

are you all aware of who Horus made a pact with? The Imperium of man before the heresy was a government of enlightenment and rediscovery. horus was a warmongering narcissist who thought the average human was nothing. the emperor knew what and who he was fighting for...humanity. now we cant all assume we would be astartes in this scenario. lets look at this as a human being. horus surrounded himself with all of the primarches who had major issues(religious nuts ,psychopaths and egomaniacs) and probably needed therapy. and they all looked on humans(you and I) as nothing more than cattle. im not gonna be some pathetic cultist to be treated like a maggot or sacrifice to some demon god by Astartes. id rather fight as a soldier of the imperium and if I fall ,i fall as a soldier and free man. In conclusion...Im with the Emperor all the way.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Horus wasn't wrong, though. He might've gone about it the wrong way, but he really wasn't wrong-- the Emperor was a bad, bad man, and the Imperium was doomed to be a facist theocracy. My lot falls with the Warmaster. It's a question of choosing your hell, in the end.


----------



## Pariah Mk.231 (Mar 2, 2008)

Horus all the way!!!

If I had a choice of what legion to tag along with, it would have to be the Emperor's Children. Screw fighting, let's slaughter some innocents, make them into an assortment of drugs, get high, listen to some death metal/electronica and then get laid.

Sounds like fun to me.


----------



## Sniper (Mar 9, 2008)

Is there a "Hey look a bunker to hide in!" option because with two giants fighting I like that plan...


----------



## Silb (Jan 28, 2008)

Sniper said:


> Is there a "Hey look a bunker to hide in!" option because with two giants fighting I like that plan...


I'd rather pick this option too


----------



## rokassan (Jan 24, 2007)

theocracy? the emperor was trying eliminate religion. gee the religious nuts(word bearers) were the first to fall to chaos. Sniper there is no hiding, Horus and his boys would find you and render you down into combat drugs or make you a man servant of fulgrim. Pick a side live free or become a miserable slave to chaos.


----------



## revenant13 (Feb 15, 2008)

The Son of Horus said:


> Horus wasn't wrong, though. He might've gone about it the wrong way, but he really wasn't wrong-- the Emperor was a bad, bad man, and the Imperium was doomed to be a facist theocracy. My lot falls with the Warmaster. It's a question of choosing your hell, in the end.


yeah, the emp wasnt making a theo. it was some people within the imperium that were making him into a god, against his will. he couldnt exactly just go around and kill every imperial referring to him as a god. even then, lorgar was trying to treat him like a god before he turned to chaos. of course it is a lot easier to reprimand one primarch than it is to reprimand millions of imperials in a million different locations. what the primarch was trying to do was _right_. it was the populace that was making it wrong. not his fault.


----------



## Siegfried (Jan 4, 2007)

The Emperor! Despite dropping the ball with regard to the Great Crusade and other things he was and is humanities best chance for survival without falling to the depredations of Chaos.

Imagine how horrible things would have been had Horus succeeded. Emperor only knows what would have happened with a complete Chaos victory.

Like rokassan said, better to die a free man than to become a slave or sacrifice to the foul powers.


----------



## rokassan (Jan 24, 2007)

the emperor didnt really drop the ball. remember he had to be a military and civil leader. he went back to earth to complete his warp gate project which would allow humanity to end its dependence on warp travel. where the emperor did drop the ball was not addressing his primarchs and explaining what his intentions were when he went back to earth. some of those primarchs did need some therapy though...oddly enough it was all the traitor primarchs that needed that therapy.

Guys read Dark Apostle...thats what Horus and his boys would have done with normal humans(cultists).


----------



## Rixnor (Dec 23, 2007)

Maxwell256 said:


> I really do not think that either, the Emperor or Horus, are a good choice. A Crazy Fascist and a religious nut job. I really think mankind is not given a wonderful choice either way
> 
> MaxWell


Read your Black Library, the emperor despised religious devotion. His vision was a empire based on science.


----------



## Shugotenshi47 (Mar 2, 2008)

Elysian said:


> Read your Black Library, the emperor despised religious devotion. His vision was a empire based on science.



I think he meant that Horus was the religious nut job and the Emperor was the Facist


----------



## The T man (Mar 28, 2008)

*For the emperor*

It has to be the emperor all the way because why would he create something that could destroy him?

oh and also for the glory of the emperor!


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

I like to think of Chaos as a Badboy. No matter how much fervour you enjoy playing a lawful, upholding, good character, you always want to do a Captain Jack, and wave honour on, wishing it good luck.

Myself, I'm thinking loyalist, especially fielding the pure of mind Legio Custodes. However, Angron's Horde doesn't half attract me.


----------



## black_room_dog (Mar 27, 2008)

Yeah the Warmaster is a charisma-drenched superhero, but the treachery was a sin, a fault, wrong decision whispered by the Forces of Chaos. The Warmaster's character is epic and monumental, but still the Emperor is much more hard boiled, IMHO.


----------



## Caledor (Jan 15, 2008)

The Emperor, all the way. When someone comes out of nowhere (or sends his armies), and crushes your alien oppresors or banishes the daemons attacking you, when some upstart (even if he does have a big army) declares a rebellion, you owe alot more to the first guy. For a historical reference, look at St. Joan at the end of the hundred years war. Sure, the English had a large, well trained army but the French had an inspiring leader who brought a message of hope. Same deal.


----------



## pyroanarchist (Feb 29, 2008)

Horus. Look at the way men are treated in the Imperium. Constantly being watched by Inquisitors, overpopulated planets, psychers being used as fuel to help with warp travel. The whole situation sounds unappealing to me. I would never want to be stuffed on any Imperial world. At least with Chaos there are some options and you are free... hunted, but free. Not saying I would necessarily fight for Chaos, but I would stay out of the Imperium and side with Chaos for survival at the least. Life in the Imperium would suck hard.


----------



## Luciferi (Mar 2, 2008)

pyroanarchist said:


> Horus. Look at the way men are treated in the Imperium. Constantly being watched by Inquisitors, overpopulated planets, psychers being used as fuel to help with warp travel. The whole situation sounds unappealing to me. I would never want to be stuffed on any Imperial world. At least with Chaos there are some options and you are free... hunted, but free. Not saying I would necessarily fight for Chaos, but I would stay out of the Imperium and side with Chaos for survival at the least. Life in the Imperium would suck hard.



While the Emperor was alive or atleast walking amongst men there was no Inquisition. The astronomican as far as I'm aware didn't exist, overpopulated planets yeah they probably did but back in the days of the great crusade things weren't as fucked up atleast for the planets that where found and liberated by the Space Marines and Imperial Army of the time.
Sideing with Chaos for survival wouldn't work in quite a lot of cases. You'd probably be killed by loyalists, sacrificed to one of their Gods or killed by your own side seeing as Chaos don't seem to care about those who die aslong as something or someone is dying. They need to get laid IMO >_>

Edit: Astronomican did exist then, my bad (H)


----------



## CallumM27 (Mar 20, 2008)

Praise the Emperor for his sacrifice, as He endures so shall we. _We who are Hunters of Daemons, shall strive in his name eternally._


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

So the emperor was just a larger version of Tom Cruise who created life? =(.

Horus created a pact with chaos gods, in return for his 'fathers' soul. Who's to say that the emperor's rule is any better than that of Chaos? The cultists themselves seem to enjoy their worship of the gods. Because you're looking at it from an Imperialistic view, and we're human, it looks as if chaos is villainised.

But flip the coin. You're chaos. You're repressed by someone who didn't agree with a differing way of life. Because they didn't follow Imperial Creed, they weren't welcomed, and when that turned into a rebellion, you're hounded out of house and home. Sounds like the Middle East at the minute. Who's evil? The Imperials for forcing the shackles on you when you were 'claimed' in the crusades, or a chaos force trying to break that stranglehold?


----------



## pyroanarchist (Feb 29, 2008)

Very well put Vaz.

Think about it this way. You're sitting at home, believing in God, pagan Gods, or just Thor, and all of a sudden a bunch of huge guys in bulky astartes armor come through 'claiming' this world in some "Emperor of Mankind" guys name. You are forced to renounce your religious beliefs and be subserviant to this freakish mutant race. What would you think about this Emperor guy after that? Cultists seem pretty happy in their devotion to the Chaos Gods. At least the Chaos Gods show proof of their existence.

Oh, and Luciferi, take a good look at Slaanesh worshippers. Their entire life is about the excess of pleasure. They are definately getting laid more than anyone in the Imperium.


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

This is silly, the simple fact is horus would have sided with ME cos im a god, and if he did side with me he would have won!!!

on a more serious note it would have to be horus, he wooped the emperor good and that nancy with the wings!!


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Need an options other 

I pick the Emp, only way I would be chaos if it was with the 1k Sons as a sorcer.


----------



## striking scorpion (Nov 11, 2007)

horus because he had the balls to say no to imprial dictatorship and rebel HORUS!!!


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

I do not like traitors


----------



## 3maverick3 (Jan 24, 2007)

the emporour sucks and will die one day when he runs out of pyskers to suck dry bloody vampire. At least CHAOS is strait up about it.


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

I always served the Chaos Gods. So really, Horus joined _my_ side.

-Dirge


----------



## Brother Enok (Apr 17, 2008)

Emporer all the way. He was wise enought to know what Chaos was and fight it, not naive enought to subcum to its whisperings like Horus.
And no matter how you spin the Great Crusade, its agressive exspansion does not add weight to Horus' rebelion. He did not rebel to free those claimed in the great Crusade, most of whom he brought to there knees, or ordered his brother Primarchs to. Horus made war against his farther because he was a foolish, arrogant whelp who fell in love with his own hype, and swayed his egotistical brothers only because of thier massive psycological problems. 
"Daddy dosn't love me, wah wah wah"
"Daddy makes me fight the hard battles, Wah wah wah"
"Im a violent emo, wha wha wha"
"Nothings ever perfect enough for me wah wah wah."
Horus became a pawn of Chaos and brought death to the Imperium, murdering his fellow astartes. Was he freeing people from the chains of the Emporer when he virus bombed Istan V, made war on Mars, or when he saw Fulgrims degenerate lot make play things of the citizens of Earth?
Sure the Emporers Crusade wasn't a cushy "Welcome home" affair, but like the Astartes in the 41st Millenium the Emporer strove to do what was best for the human race, not for the indervidual person. Such long sighted vision and wisdom is why I choose to follow the man on the throne. The carrion king. 

Its the Emporer all the way for me, my friends.


----------



## revenant13 (Feb 15, 2008)

normtheunsavoury said:


> on a more serious note it would have to be horus, he wooped the emperor good and that nancy with the wings!!


lol, even if horus was still alive he couldnt boast at all for killing sanguinius. sanguinius was already dead tired and on the verge of death. sanguinius even managed to hit horus a bunch of times, but since he was so weak and horus was beefed up, he didnt hurt horus at all. it would have been more suprising if horus _lost_ to sanguinius. i mean cmon, what is the likeliness that you would lose to someone who hasnt slept in weeks, fighting 24:7 for the past few weeks, lost a lot of blood, and put in GREAT effort to try and reach you, in spite of his current conditions?

and horus didnt whoop the emperor whatsoever. the emp let himself get slapped cause he was trying to save horus. he _LET_ himself get hurt in order to not hurt horus. he was trying at all. even after the emp was all banged up and missing an arm, bleeding profusely, once he saw horus was lost forever all he did was cast a harsh gaze at horus and it blew him to shit. the "mighty" infused horus couldnt even handle a look from daddy. had the emp actually fought his best the entire time and not try to save him, horus would have had no chance, even if he was ubered up by the power of chaos.


----------



## rVctn_Khaiyn (Dec 1, 2007)

I could be wrong, but I don't think the Emperor has had a lot of say in the way his Empire is run. Although if I remember correctly he did order the creation of the Inquisition, but that's not to say it's being maintained the way he hoped.

Whether or not that's true, he gets my vote. :grin:


----------



## Brother Enok (Apr 17, 2008)

Was run? Yes.
Is run now? no, what with the high lords holding all the cards.

I think it was the Sigilites idea to band "people of an inquisative nature" together.

Also, I just noticed the council of Nikea, where the Emporer degreeed that use of unsanctioned psychic powers forbidden, sounds very similar to the council of nisea, where Emporer constantine decided upon the aspects of modern christiantiy.
kinda cool.


----------



## mr.darkraider (Mar 5, 2008)

warmaster horus - his intentions were good - but the choas gods stuffed him and his brothers - the emperor (it seems) was becoming neglectant and selfish to his sons and mankind.
even knowing the outcome i would have fought with horus.


----------



## Gore Hunter (Nov 5, 2007)

The thing whilst Chaos is way more Powerful I'd choose Duty and honour I guess I'd rather die fighting a courageous Death.


----------



## homestar (Dec 1, 2007)

Yes Brother Enok. The Council of Nikea is a deliberate nod to the real life Council of Nicea. I also found that to be very cool.
As much as I like Sanguinius I would've have probably sided with Horus. Better the devil you know


----------



## Spawn Of Dorn (Apr 16, 2008)

Emperor FTW Dorn died for the Imperium I'm an Imperium Guy all the way
(cept when I field lost and the Damned)


----------



## Zondarian (Nov 17, 2007)

horus. THis is because id rather be dead than kept alive for nothing more than a slowly dieing empire


----------



## Brother Enok (Apr 17, 2008)

and the continued survival of your creed...


----------

